# Gary Moore Style Ballad Solo



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

I've provided a slow motion view in there too, so you can easier learn from it. It's not really a full lesson, but I'm hoping the nice view of the fretboard makes it possible to learn from.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Tasty. And a welcome invitation to deeper lessons. 

Is that an older Hag in perfect shape, or a newer re-issue?


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

KapnKrunch said:


> Tasty. And a welcome invitation to deeper lessons.
> 
> Is that an older Hag in perfect shape, or a newer re-issue?


It’s a Swede from 2008 or so. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

dolphinstreet said:


> I've provided a slow motion view in there too, so you can easier learn from it. It's not really a full lesson, but I'm hoping the nice view of the fretboard makes it possible to learn from.


I have an idea. 

I think on a short lesson like that showing what chord your playing over and/or what scale you're currently using, would help your pupils make connections between the licks and the progression.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

I've recently been working out Still got the Blues. Perfect timing to tie in all the arpeggio and triad lessons you've been sharing with us. Along with the usual Pentatonic and the related color tones from the Minor or Major scales. Also any little motifs you know or learn along the way fit in nicely to the style...at least for myself. Just sharing my own experience here. Great practical lesson Robert. Particularly your emphasis on those bends and slides. Learning some Gary Moore really has me once again zeroed in on the small bend and sliding nuances....haven't done that since I was just beginning.


----------



## Cardamonfrost (Dec 12, 2018)

cboutilier said:


> I have an idea.
> 
> I think on a short lesson like that showing what chord your playing over and/or what scale you're currently using, would help your pupils make connections between the licks and the progression.


Everyone is different. I like a lot of Roberts lessons because they are not spelled out for you (i.e. the triad/chord tone stuff/chordal runs). The 2 minute format takes me 30-60 mins to decode and I learn a lot more that way. 

That said, this lesson is pretty intense. There are YT guys that call out things like what notes they are centering/ending/leading to and what mode they are hearing it as, and that helps me a great deal. Either way, I'm very happy that Robert does this.

C


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Cardamonfrost said:


> Everyone is different. I like a lot of Roberts lessons because they are not spelled out for you (i.e. the triad/chord tone stuff/chordal runs). The 2 minute format takes me 30-60 mins to decode and I learn a lot more that way.
> 
> That said, this lesson is pretty intense. There are YT guys that call out things like what notes they are centering/ending/leading to and what mode they are hearing it as, and that helps me a great deal. Either way, I'm very happy that Robert does this.
> 
> C


I also like his lessons for that reason. It was just an idea that popped into my head. Just a simple text character in the top corner showing Am, B, C7, etc.


----------



## Cardamonfrost (Dec 12, 2018)

Duplicate post. Not sure why that happens.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Ahh, Story of the Blues. Great solo! Solo starts at 3:55.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Great ideas by others here. You'll note the "Advanced" on the lesson video bottom left. This type of lesson may not be suitable for young children or beginning players. Need a pretty good grasp of the basis of music related to chord/scale theory along with using chord tones to highlight the changes. The easiest part of this is hitting the bends to correct pitch, and that isn't all that simple if you're at a certain stage in your progress. I'd love to hear Robert's take on this in the comments here.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Dorian2 said:


> Great ideas by others here. You'll note the "Advanced" on the lesson video bottom left. This type of lesson may not be suitable for young children or beginning players. Need a pretty good grasp of the basis of music related to chord/scale theory along with using chord tones to hiliaght the changes. The easiest part of this is hitting the bends to correct pitch, and that isn't all that simple if you're at a certain stage in your progress. I'd love to hear Robert's take on this in the comments here.


For sure. My idea to have the chords in text, was meant to serve as a passive method to connect the licks to the chords and changes. Would be redundant with a 145 or similar, but might be useful for more complicated progressions.

It's kind of what goes on in my head when I solo over stuff like this.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

I totally agree @cboutilier . Reference points are really helpful for all types of players.....myself included. But maybe Robert wants to keep a little somethin somethin back as this is his


cboutilier said:


> For sure. My idea to have the chords in text, was meant to serve as a passive method to connect the licks to the chords and changes. Would be redundant with a 145 or similar, but might be useful for more complicated progressions.
> 
> It's kind of what goes on in my head when I solo over stuff like this.


I agree. Might have to join the chanel to get the goodies though. Which is totally understandable and acceptable. It's only 5 bones a month.


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Yeah I guess in the future, I could add chords into the video. Perhaps mentioning what scale I use too.

This solo I copied mostly everything from Gary, well at least what I felt comfortable with playing... I can't do his super fast blues scale runs at his speed!

The bends are very important in this solo, and I kinda messed up that last bend (bent it too slowly) but I left it like because I at the time I thought it sounded kinda cool. Now I'm not sure. Something that is very important when you bend and hold is having enough volume to hear yourself! I did a few takes where I couldn't quite hear myself enough and sure enough, when I listened to what I had played, the bends were not on pitch. So, play LOUD!


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

I've found this Gary Moore stuff really helps me zero in on the different types of Vibrato as well. It can help you reset yourself to get to the correct pitch during a bend if necessary.


----------

